# Reger - String Quartet in E-flat Major op. 109 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recordings of this work 

Drolc
Berner
Reger Quartet
Mannheimer
Joachim
Berlin Philharmonia Quartet
Busch
Vogler
Melos
Keller
Austrian SQ

Unfortunately I haven't been able to listen to the OOP recordings by the Keller and Joachim Quartets. However, I have been able to listen to the last few on my list, by the legendary Busch quartet, the Reger Quartet and the unheard of Austrian quartet.
The Busch Quartet recording was done on the fly in 1951, whilst the Busch quartet were on tour, and for its age the mono recording is acceptable. The account is definitely idiomatic and I'm fine with that but hat I'm not fine with is some quite glaring intonation issues and sloppy ensemble playing in places. Whilst the whole performance is fairly enjoyable (the finale is the most engaging) the long line of the slow movement is dull and much what I expect from the Busch (slow movements dull and unduly slow, quick ones very fast).
The Austrian Quartet are similarly poorly intoned and shoddy. Really not recommended and a vibrato fest to boot. The Reger Quartet  made their recording for Turnabout / Vox around 1973 and it's very good tbh. Some of the first violin playing is lovely but the rip I got of the Vox analogue recording was of mixed quality with uneven amounts of analogue hiss and some odd balances. I really enjoyed this older reading but the recording makes this uncompetitive until I hear a much better rip. What a shame!


*In conclusion*

So there you go. I *have a clear favourite in this quartet and that's the Vogler Quartet disc* which I find terrific. Beautiful recording, great ensemble and perfectly judged tempi.

I'd place the excellent *Mannheimer* recording just below the Vogler with the fine *Drolc* & *Philharmonia Berlin *and the *Melos & Berner *behind that*.* Hopefully, one day the Reger Quartet set will be rereleased in better sound. If so they will be up there with the competition but for now the Vogler, on Nimbus, are a class above the field.


----------

